# PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?



## murphy78 (16. Aug. 2011)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichgemeinde,

ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit nach einer Lösung für mein Wasserchemie-Problem am suchen. In meinem Teich habe ich in diesem Jahr große Probleme mit der Fadenalgenbildung, welche ich auf meine Wasserwerte zurück führen muss. 
Wasserwerte:

PH: Morgen 8,5 bis über 9,5 Abend
KH: 3
Phosphat: > 10mg/Liter

Mein Fehler zu beginn des Jahres war das ich große Mengen Regenwasser aus der Zisterne zum nachfüllen verwendet habe, somit ist mein KH Wert gefallen und habe nun starke PH Schwankungen und einen sehr hohen PH Wert welcher die Algen zum wachsen anregt (ganz zu schweigen vom Phosphat). 
Mich würde Eure Meinung zu meiner geplanten Vorgehensweise interessieren um den Teich wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen.

Mein Vorgehensweise sieht so aus:

1.) Algen absaugen (Teichschlammsauger) und somit ebenfalls ca. 1/4 des Teichwassers entfernen:
2.) Das enfernte Wasser mit Leitungswasser auffüllen (Wasserwerte PH7; KH9; GH17; Phosphat 1-2)
3.) gelöster BranntKalk hinzufügen um den KH Wert in die höhe zu bekommen

4. a) Phosphat minimieren mit Zeospeed (im Filter) funktioniert hier auch normales Zeolith?
4. b) anderes Phosphat Bindemittel??? (z.B. Phoslock)


Im Punkt 4.) bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob dieses ZeoSpeed den gewünschten effekt bewirkt, meine idealvorstellung wäre ein Möglichkeit das Phosphat über den Filter aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, jedoch konnte ich hier noch keine ordentlich Lösung finden, habt Ihr hier noch eine Idee?

Ich freue mich über Eure Rückmeldungen und Ratschläge.

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Moin.

Nicht der hohe pH-Wert begünstigt das Algenwachstum, sondern die Algen sorgen durch den Verbrauch von CO2 (Kohlen*säure*) dafür, dass er im Laufe des Tages ansteigt. Das ist völlig normal. Da Du keine Fische hast, musst Du Dir deswegen nicht den Kopf zerbrechen.
Auch die Kh ist noch im Rahmen. Da würde ich maximal ein Säckchen gebrochene Muschelschalen (Taubengrit ohne Zusätze) im Filter unterbringen - für den Ernstfall...

Du solltest unbedingt die Quelle des hohen Phosphatwertes finden und dauerhaft abstellen!
Gibt es aktuellere Bilder vom Teich als diese: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3 ?

Hier ist noch ein Thema, wo ebenfalls viel Phosphat im Wasser ist. Evtl. kannst Du dort ein paar Lösungsansätze für Deine Situation entnehmen.


----------



## murphy78 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antwort,

der empfohlene Link beschreibt genau mein Problem, ich bin mal gespannt wie dieser weiter geht. Mittlerweile habe ich auch schon ein paar Goldfische im Teich, jedoch maximal 10 Stück.
Übrigens habe ich kein Nitrat bzw. Nitrit im Teich (ergänzend zu den Angaben oben).

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Hallo Murphy,

hast Du Dein Regenwasser aus der Zisterne schon als mögliche Phosphatquelle überprüft?  I

ch habe nämlich in den letzten Wochen festgestellt, dass sich mein Teich immer stärker eintrübt, wenn mehr Wasser aus der Zisterne eingespeist wird. Leider kann ich Phosphat noch  nicht messen  (ich warte  immer noch auf das bestellte Messgerät), aber die Erfahrung deutet auf PO4 im Regenwasser hin. 

Größere Probleme mit Schwebealgen habe ich erst seitdem ich ausschließlich  Regenwasser für den Teich benütze. Das Problem mit der niedrigen KH und dem hohen pH-Wert kenne ich auch zur Genüge. Es ist genau so, wie Annett erklärt hat und es ist deshalb auch so wichtig die Phosphatquelle zu lokalisieren.

Wenn ich erst einmal mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass mein Regenwasser zuviel Phophat enthält, dann will ich versuchen PO4 schon in der Zisterne zu binden und gar nicht erst in den Teich zu lassen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Hallo


ich denke , Ihr verwechselt Ursache und Wirkung

wenn Ihr nicht neben einer 3.Welt Düngerfabrik wohnt habt Ihr kein Phosphat im Regenwasser 


durch spontane Einleitung von weichem (leicht saurem Regenwasser) wird das schon im Substrat festgelegt Phosphat gelöst.
(Desahlb finde ich ja die Kalkfällung von Phoshat in Teíchen auch ....... suboptimal )
(hallo Peter)

ich bin der von der Eisen-III-fraktion 

der schon als Calziumphoshat festgelegte Phosphor geht mangels eines stabilen SBV
wieder in Lösung 
mal mehr mal weniger


steht schon in der Überschrift  

bei ausreichendem Kalkvorrat , vorzugsweise so fest gebundenem ,dass er erst gelöst wird wenn er gebraucht wird , (__ Muscheln ,Eierschalen ,Schneckenhäuser,
wer Koi hat nur original japanische Austernschalen !)


ich behaupte , da bleibt Euer Phoshat im Substrat gebunden und der pH - wert stabil 

das geht nicht ganz so schnell wie die Phosphatlöserei mit Regenwasser dazu müsstet ihr mit löslichem Kalk nachhelfen aber es funktioniert. 

mfG


----------



## murphy78 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Ideen und Tips. In den letzten Tagen hatte ich meinen Teich noch einmal mit gut 1/5 des Volumens mit Zisternenwasser gefüllt (danach hatte ich dieses jedoch gemessen).
Messwerte Zisternenwasser:

PH: 7
KH: 0-1
GH: 1-2
PH4: 0

Entsprechend dieser Werte bin ich dann auch auf die Idee gekommen das dieses Wasser für meinen Zweck nicht ideal ist. Demnach hatte ich gestern noch einmal mindestens 1/5 des Teichwassers abgesaugt und damit eine Menge Algen und andere Sedimente aus dem Teich geschafft und mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt:

PH: 7
KH: 9
GH: 17
PH4: 1-2

Heute Abend hatte ich einen neuen PH4 Test gemacht und konnte fast keinen Phosphat Gehalt feststellen. Das ist für mich ein absolutest Rätsel. 
Aktuelle Teichwerte sind:

PH: 8,5
KH: 5
PH4: <0,5

Unglaublich???? Hoffentlich verschwinden die Algen auch noch.

Die Sache mit den __ Muscheln verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz, ich hatte das ganze schon öfters gelesen und bin jedoch davon ausgegangen das sich der Kalk von diesen erst bei einem PH Wert von <7 löst, da mein PH Wert eher zu hoch ist würde doch hier nie eine Lösung entstehen. Oder ist es tatsächlich durch Bakterien die sich and den Muscheln absetzen und dann für einen niedrigen PH wert sorgen?.

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*



murphy78 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den __ Muscheln verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz, ich hatte das ganze schon öfters gelesen und bin jedoch davon ausgegangen das sich der Kalk von diesen erst bei einem PH Wert von <7 löst, da mein PH Wert eher zu hoch ist würde doch hier nie eine Lösung entstehen. Oder ist es tatsächlich durch Bakterien die sich and den Muscheln absetzen und dann für einen niedrigen PH wert sorgen?.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Murphy



Hallo 

von kalkfessenden ph-senkenden Bakterien weiß ich nichts 
natürlich "verbrauchen" alle biologischen Wachstumsprozesse im Teich Kalk
aber die entstehen nicht weil Schalen da rumliegen 

es geht um den Verdacht das Regenwassereinleitung zu Algenwachstum führt.

das eben passiert nicht mit dem Vorrat an Kalk 

dann bleiben die sich immer bildenden Calziumphoshat "Bestände" unangetastet.

vor längerer Zeit hatten wir mal eine Diskussion über Eierschalen im Teich 

das ging in die gleiche Richtung .


mfG


----------



## Elfriede (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Hallo karsten,

du schreibst:


> durch spontane Einleitung von weichem (leicht saurem Regenwasser) wird das schon im Substrat festgelegte Phosphat gelöst.


.

Gerade deshalb kam mir der Verdacht von Phosphat im Regenwasser selbst, denn eine Rücklösung ist in meinem substratlosen Teich wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, außerdem hat das Regenwasser in der Zisterne einen pH-Wert von 7,8.  

Die Insel hier liegt weit entfernt von irgend welchen industriellen  Dreckschleudern. Auf Paros wird nur Landwirtschaft betrieben, wobei die Äcker und Felder hier sehr stark gedüngt werden. 

50 kg Muschelkalk  habe ich, nach einer Empfehlung von Dir, schon jahrelang in meinem Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## murphy78 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Hallo Ih beiden,

ich konnte aus Euren Antworten noch nich so richtig erkennen unter welchen Bedingungen der Kalk aus den __ Muscheln, Eierschalen und Schneckenhäusern gelöst werden soll. (Du dast geschrieben 





> dass er erst gelöst wird wenn er gebraucht wird


 )
Meine Frage war indirekt gewesen unter welchen Bedingungen das der Fall ist.

Viele Grüße

Murphy


----------



## karsten. (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: PH und Phosphat zu hoch KH zu niedrig, was tun?*

Muschelkalk u.ä. organisch gebundener Kalk vergleichbarer Zusammensetzung lösen sich , wenn der pH-Wert auf der Oberfläche bei ~7 und tiefer lieg oder sich auf dem Kalk eine aktive Bakterienflora entwickelt die CO2 freisetzt.


----------

